# Rythme de sieste



## Ilona summer (27 Octobre 2022)

*Bonjour à vous*
Je suis nouvelle dans ce métier, j'accueille depuis début octobre 3 enfants 5 mois, et 2x 11 mois.
J'ai commencé depuis 2 jours une adaptation avec l'enfant de 11 mois.
Elle a gardé pratiquement toujours avec sa Maman, elle pleure beaucoup.
Elle arrive à trouvé des petits moments où elle arrive à jouer un peu, je suis à son écoute, et je l'encourage.
À chaque fois que le parent, vient récupérer l'enfant, il se met à pleurer.
Je vais l'avoir pendant une journée de 5h avec la sieste.
Quels sont vos méthodes, rythmes que vous mettez en place pour les enfants que vous gardez, sachant que cet enfant pleure beaucoup.
Car j'appréhende un peu les pleurs de cet enfant, je voudrais savoir comment faire pour bien l'accompagner dans sa transition maison et chez moi.
Avec les deux autres enfants, je les mets pas en même temps car pas le même âge, mais la sieste se passe plutôt bien, chacun trouve son rythme.
Merci d'avance pour vos conseils 😊


----------



## angèle1982 (27 Octobre 2022)

Le rythme quand ils commencent à grandir (je ne parle jamais pour les bébés) c'est moi qui le donne car je tiens beaucoup à mon organisation et cela s'est toujours super bien passé ils vont à la sieste tous à la même heure ... par contre là cet enfant n'a aucun rythme car la maman a dû faire n'importe quoi encore une fois !!! de plus vous n'allez l'accueillir que 5h par jour ? et bien çà ne va pas être évident ... encore un bébé pas préparé pour l'accueil chez une ass mat c'est dommage !!!


----------



## Sandrine2572 (27 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour

5 mois et 2 de 11 mois .... C est speed ..... Est ce que les loulous de 11 mois on acquis la marche ? 

Ce petit loulou est rester pendant 11 mois quasi que avec maman donc tout à fait normal que ça soit difficile pour lui et qu il pleure , 2 jours d adaptation c est très court pour juger 

Pour la sieste faudrait déjà savoir les habitudes qu il a chez lui , dort t il tout seul dans son lit ou en cododo ? Est ce que maman le berce pour l endormir ....


----------



## Ilona summer (27 Octobre 2022)

Pour les 5h, c'est que pour la période d'adaptation, sinon cet enfant sera présent 9h/ jour sur 4 jours semaine. 
Oui je pense que la maman devait dormir avec elle 😔
Mais comme, vous le dites,je te tiens également à mettre les 2 enfants du même âge en même temps, sinon on ne s'en sort plus. Merci pour votre retour 😊


----------



## Ilona summer (27 Octobre 2022)

Aucun des deux enfants,n'a acquis la marche pour le moment, oui je vais me renseigner auprès du parent pour savoir ses habitudes de siestes, merci pour votre retour 😊


----------



## Griselda (27 Octobre 2022)

Bien sur à terme il sera plus confortable que tout le monde du même âge dorme à peu près en même temps mais:
1) n'oublie pas que s'ils n'arrivent pas en même temps chez toi c'est peut être qu'ils n'ont pas été levé en même temps donc il est naturel, logique, qu'ils n'aient pas besoin de dormir en même temps
2) surtout durant les 1eres semaines, le 1er objectif sera que tu t'adaptes aux besoins de l'enfant qui vient d'arriver puis seulement dans un deuxième temps tu pourras, une fois qu'il sera en confiance, le faire glisser vers tes besoins à toi (qu'il soit au même rythme que le copain).
Ne mets pas la charrue avant les bœufs. Si tu veux que ça se passe bien rapidement, ne cherche pas à le faire plier sur ton organisation il a déjà l'obligation d'accepter d'être séparé de son Parent et d'être avec toi. Rome ne s'es pas fait en un jour. Si tu mets la barre trop haut dès le départ tu vas te mettre la pression pour que ça marche et c'est précisément cette pression qui va vous empêcher de tisser un lien ensemble, apaisé et serein. Tu saisi?


----------



## Nougat (28 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour, ça risque d'être archaïque au début.
J ai attaqué en septembre, avec 3 loulous de 6 mois, 8 mois et 10 mois, ça a était le concert de vilvadi pendant 4 semaines pour le 10 mois et du fait me faisait pleurer les copains. 
Bien sur aucun rythme pour les 3, des jours où je ne pouvais pas me poser 10 mn pour manger !.
Au bout de 1 mois, le plus grand à arrêté de pleurer, ( j ai beaucoup bercé dans la poussette)
( problème à mon épaule, kiné)
,l ambiance est devenue plus zen.
Et maintenant au bout de 2 mois, mes loulous sont tous sereins !!! 
Ils jouent, des sourires,que demander de plus !
Repas ,siestes, !!!! C est calé !

Au début, il faut trouver le rythme propre à chacun ,bercer, câliner, sécuriser l enfant !!!!
et quand tout le monde est secure,on va doucement vers un rythme commun .

Bon courage.


----------



## Asp31 (2 Novembre 2022)

angèle1982 a dit: 


> Le rythme quand ils commencent à grandir (je ne parle jamais pour les bébés) c'est moi qui le donne car je tiens beaucoup à mon organisation et cela s'est toujours super bien passé ils vont à la sieste tous à la même heure ... par contre là cet enfant n'a aucun rythme car la maman a dû faire n'importe quoi encore une fois !!! de plus vous n'allez l'accueillir que 5h par jour ? et bien çà ne va pas être évident ... encore un bébé pas préparé pour l'accueil chez une ass mat c'est dommage !!!



Vous en avez pas marre de taper sur les parents ? Pourquoi ce serait forcément la maman qui a fait n'importe quoi ? C'est normal que cet enfant ai du mal, ça fait a peine 2 jours qu'il est gardé.


----------



## B29 (2 Novembre 2022)

@Asp31 
Bonjour,
Cela ne sert à rien d'être agressive dans vos propos. C'est un forum, chacun donne son avis un point c'est tout. 
Restons zen.....


----------



## angèle1982 (2 Novembre 2022)

Tout doux Asp31 vous êtes PE ? si oui et bien j'espère juste que vous ne faites pas la même chose que certains parents car ce soucis devient récurrent c'est tout ... c'est une constatation et heureusement pour nous il y a tous les PE qui préparent bien leur bébé/enfant ...


----------



## Asp31 (2 Novembre 2022)

Je suis très zen ne vous en faite pas, seulement, je remarque que bien souvent, on tape sur les PE, alors qu'il n'y a pas de problèmes, ici un bébé d'à peine 1an jamais gardé, en adaptation depuis 2 jours, il est normal qu'il ai un peu de mal à prendre un rythme dès le début 


B29 a dit: 


> @Asp31
> Bonjour,
> Cela ne sert à rien d'être agressive dans vos propos. C'est un forum, chacun donne son avis un point c'est tout.
> Restons zen.....


----------



## nounoucat1 (2 Novembre 2022)

Et oui c'est des questions de points de vue quand il y a un problème avec un petit les assmats cherchent la cause chez les parents .mais l'inverse est vrai également petite anecdote un matin une maman arrive très inquiète mauvaise nuit choubidou avait fait un cauchemar et ne s'etait calmé que dans le lit des parents. Très sérieusement elle m'avait demandé si un problème s'était produit la veille si j'avais traumatisé le petit rien que ça? Elle avait eu du mal à croire que nous avions passé une agréable journée.


----------



## Griselda (2 Novembre 2022)

Nounoucat1 a absolument raison. Dès qu'un bébé ou un enfant n'agit pas comme on pense être en droit de l'attendre on cherche systématiquement un coupable mais ce n'est jamais soi même bien sur, encore moins juste l'enfant qui fait une expérience.
Au passage il doit bien se marrer en entendant les adultes autour de lui se rejeter la faute les uns et les autres plutôt que de se demander comment résoudre ce problème, certains vont mêmes jusqu'à se cacher derrière "C'est la faute de l'autre qui n'éduque pas comme il faut alors je suis bien obligé de suivre ce mouvement que je désapprouve". Ainsi donc on entends régulièrement des Parents s'agacer des grands-Parents trop laxistes, ou bien se reprocher l'habitude au sein du couple, ou bien chez Nounou. Les Grands-Parents se marrent en constatant comme les Parents tombent su facilement dans les pièges que leur tendent leurs enfants. Quand Nounou elle nourrit tous ses grieffes envers les Parents, Grands-Parents... Et si on simplifiait le raisonnement? On se parle. Explique ce qu'on observe factuellement sans porter de jugement et reflechissons ensemble à ce qui pose problème et à ce qu'on est pret à mettre en place pour le résoudre.
N'oublions pas que:
être Parent c'est difficile et ne s'appends pas avant de l'être
être grand parent c'est pas toujours simple non plus
être AM c'est compliqué et on mets des années pour l'apprendre et continuons sans cesse d'apprendre de chacun des enfants
sans compter que l'enfant lui non plus n'a pas lu le grand livre de "comment être un chouette enfant qui sait tout de suite comment bien se comporter"


----------



## Chantou1 (2 Novembre 2022)

Alors @nounoucat1  ... j’ai eu une fois les mêmes réflexions d’une maman d’un enfant qui avait fait 2 AM avant moi ! le petit faisait des « cauchemars » depuis 2/3 jours chez eux ! 👎🏼😡

*pour la calmer je lui ai dit que le mieux était ENCORE de changer d’AM mais HORS DE QUESTION de dire qu’il était traumatisé depuis qu’il était chez moi !

Résultat* : 

le gamin qd il venait car j’avais IMPOSÉ comment venir chez moi de la voiture à ma porte DEBOUT sur ses 2 jambes et 6 secondes MAXI pour l'arrivée etc et que l’enfant frappe à ma porte par jeu. Le gamin rentrait AUSSITÔT tout content même pas un regard pour sa maman au début ... ensuite au revoir et m'aidait à fermer ma porte et ensuite ... la mère ... « _*il vous adore quand je lui dis ... on va chez chantou ... j’ai fait le tour en voiture de l’impasse pour gagner du temps et G a crié car je ne m’étais Pas arrêtée à votre maison et a dit en montrant du doigt « là là là «  

et j’avais rétorqué « et bien à priori il n’est PAS TRAUMATISÉ comme vous l’aviez dit » *_

Elle s’en est excusée 

Donc OUI normal que parfois on fait du « rentre dedans à certains PE » qui se permettent de dire des choses *TRÈS* *GRAVES* qui peuvent être *LOURDES* *DE* *CONSÉQUENCES* et montrer qu’il faut FAIRE TRÈS ATTENTION aux paroles ... c’est dans les 2 sens.


----------

